# L'enfer tribute: Special listening group



## Sonata

As I mentioned in the previous post, I thought it would be neat to have a special tribute in L'enfer's memory. As we listen to specific composers on their birthday, I thought we could listen to some of her favorites in honor of her. Feel free to include discussion on the pieces, or not. Include youtube videos or album art if you feel like it. Let's try to keep this running a couple of weeks for her  It might be nice to post a message on her wall if you are inclined to as well, it might be nice for her husband to see if he comes on to her account (I don't know if he will or not, just a thought).

L'enfer loved Brahms, Bach, and Chopin. She played the cello and the piano, the cello being her favorite instrument of all. Brahms German Requiem was her favorite of the Requiems. I believe she was a fan of Glenn Gould as well.

Easy for me, I love Brahms and Chopin as well. But I'll be delving into some more Bach as well. Just thought it might be a neat way to remember such a great person.


----------



## violadude




----------



## aleazk

My favorite movements from the cello suites by Bach.


----------



## KenOC

Rose and Gould, Beethoven's Op. 69.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I don't know if she ever heard this, but this motet by Bach reflects my memory of her on this forum: lovely, serene, and peaceful.


----------



## Art Rock

I don't know if she ever heard this relatively obscure masterpiece, but I think it is fitting in its mood. And I think she would have liked it.


----------



## Sonata

*Bach's italian concerto* right now. I had just recently started really getting into Bach's keyboard works for piano and had discussed different recordings with her a bit in the last month.

*Brahm's violin sonatas* right after I got the news Monday felt fitting.


----------



## Webernite




----------



## kv466

She loved Rostropovich.


----------



## Manxfeeder

This morning, *Brahms' German Requiem *by John Eliot Gardiner. I love the way it starts: "Blessed are they who mourn, for they shall be comforted." We are, and we need to be.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:

View attachment 11026


----------



## Sonata

kv466 said:


> She loved Rostropovich.


I didn't know that. I've never heard any Rostropovich. I'll check him out tomorrow.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> I didn't know that. I've never heard any Rostropovich. I'll check him out tomorrow.



View attachment 11029
View attachment 11030
View attachment 11031


Sonata, these are all available inexpensively (as used) at Amazon Marketplace (teasing, to open the purchasing floodgates once again).


----------



## Machiavel

What happened to her? Is she ...


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## clavichorder

Gould's interpretation of this op. 10 (no. 2) Ballade by Brahms, combines two things she liked, though not necessarily in combination, but she certainly would have given it an honest try knowing her. These are odd but very rich pieces, and Gould interprets them a bit differently too. The no. 2 Ballade is possibly the most complete in its emotional landscape.


----------



## Sonata

http://grooveshark.com/#!/search/lullaby set

YouTube isn't working for me right now, so here is a link from Grooveshark. I doubt she ever heard this particular piece, it's from a celtic artist. But it's a lovely piece with violin and piano, both beautiful and somber.


----------



## Ondine

We will miss you, Lenfer.


----------



## Vaneyes

L'enfer came into TC as a humble explorer asking advice for recs. It wasn't long before she was diving into the deep end. Her own words (avec 'funny face') in the summer of 2012, said it best.

"If I live to 100 and have thousands of recordings I'd still die unsatisfied with my collection. I find the same applies to books I will never read them all but I can try."


----------



## samurai

Even though it's not classical, when I heard this today I wanted to post it in honor of our dear friend: Keith Jarrett - Silence


----------



## neoshredder

I'll remember her as a friend of mine.


----------



## PetrB

Gavin Bryars ~ The South Downs, for Piano and 'Cello





Robert Moran ~ Requiem: Chant du Cygne


----------



## Sonata

Left my iPod at home today, so I thought instead of listening to my own music, I'd listen to the other tribute clips here. My introduction to the great Rostropovich, whom I spent some time reading up on last night. Bach's cello suites.


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Sonata

Wow, the sarabande in suite #2 is very moving. A sad and lovely piece, fitting indeed. I'll always have Lenfer in mind when I play that piece.


----------



## Mahlerian

Based on what you have all said, I'm sorry not to have known her. This thread is a wonderful tribute.


----------



## Sonata

Thank you Mahlerian  You would have liked her for sure. I find myself going through some of her old postings, and many of them are bringing a smile to my face. She almost seemed like a young lady from a time not her own. In addition to loving classical to exclusion of other genres, her movie interests ran to the older stars, Audrey Hepburn, the black and white era. And her favorite books were literary classics. It was refreshing in a time when the media bombards you with the likes of the latest reality TV stars.


----------



## Sonata

Yesterday I spent some time listening to pieces that have been listed so far; some great music.

Later this morning I am going to play this:





She liked Gorecki, as I recall. And this piece is certainly a fitting mood. For all the kids and faculty in Newtown too.:angel:


----------



## Sonata

Brahm's Violin Sonata #3. The word "beautiful" doesn't begin to describe the adagio of this piece.


----------



## Guest

I wish I could play this for L'Enfer and everyone who is saddened by her passing:






Rest in peace.


----------



## Sonata

Just bumping so this thread so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## BurningDesire

for L'enfer


----------



## Manxfeeder

Death Hath Deprived Me, by Thomas Weelkes.


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I remember the conversation with about this piece from early in the year.


----------



## jani




----------



## Vaneyes

*R. Strauss*: Don Quixote, with Rostropovich/BPO/HvK (rec.1975).

View attachment 11124


----------



## kv466

Not aware of her liking Barber at all; just something I felt like listening to in reflection.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This was her introduction to Dave Brubeck:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I was not here for a while and now... I can't believe this!

Rest in peace Lenfer.

I'll miss you.

Glazunov: Chant du Menestrel Op.71


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was too afraid to post Glazunov but I wanted to. That's a great pick above. He was very good at making Elegiac works.

The piece below I find as his saddest piece, it's like a dirge:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is something L'enfer introduced to me.


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:


----------



## jani




----------



## Sonata

Haydn: String quartet in D minor, op 103.
I actually don't know that she ever listened to Haydn, I never heard her mention his work. But knowing her tastes, listening this morning, I'd be very surprised if she wouldn't have liked this piece.


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Sonata

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor. I know the piano version of this work very well, but this is my first listen in the harpsichord version. Pretty good.


----------



## clavichorder

Good this thread is still going, it really doesn't ever have to stop if someone thinks of something and remembers this thread.

Two very different versions of a deeply beautiful WTC prelude:


----------



## Sonata

Bach: English Suite #3. 

I remember one of the last posts L'enfer had before going into the hospital in the "What are you doing right now" forum. She was relaxing, having just woken from a nap, listening to her new husband play the Bach English suites on the piano.

I think there will be a couple of pieces that will always make me have her in mind. For that image, Bach English Suites are one of them. The Brahms violin sonatas are the other, as we both loved Brahms and that's what I listened to in her honor the very first night after I found out that she was gone.


----------



## Flamme

Well i didnt know the lady but soudns she was a precious one...
Not classic but...


----------



## Sonata

Lovely! Very nice of you to contribue.

I've been keeping in touch with her husband through email, and I have to say I feel the same sense of kinship that I did with her; I can see why they made a good couple. 

Planned to take a break from the Bach English Suites, but I keep coming back to them  Suite #4.


----------



## cwarchc

She knew I was interested in the cello and introduced me to this wonderful exponent of the instrument


----------



## Renaissance

I love very much this trio sonata. Let it be my dedication for L'enfer :


----------



## Vaneyes

JSB Cello Sonatas, with Maisky & Argerich.

:angel:

View attachment 11549


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:
View attachment 11639


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:
View attachment 11824


----------



## Sonata

I'm considering getting that one myself, vaneyes.

Brahms for me as well, his incredible piano concerto #2.


----------



## Vaneyes

L'enfer, Jul. '12--I dislike _most_ *Wagner* most of the time although I wouldn't say it's bad music. I think what annoys me most about *Wagner* is the fanatic fans but I would be interested in listening to some *Wagner Gould* style I can't see that being bad music at all. 

:angel:

View attachment 11885


----------



## Sonata

Nicely selected!


----------



## Lunasong

RIP, beautiful L'enfer.


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:
View attachment 12428


----------



## Turangalîla

I just saw this for the first time...did she pass away???


----------



## neoshredder

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I just saw this for the first time...did she pass away???


Yep. So sad.


----------



## Turangalîla

Oh nooooo, I will miss her dearly  How did we find this out? She obviously wasn't able to post to inform us...


----------



## Vaneyes

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Oh nooooo, I will miss her dearly  How did we find this out?....


http://www.talkclassical.com/22915-difficult-important-forum-message-3.html


----------



## Sonata

Chopin sonata 2


----------



## Sonata

Brahms Clarinet Quintet.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I was too afraid to post Glazunov but I wanted to. That's a great pick above. He was very good at making Elegiac works.


I picked it especially because cello was Lenfer's favorite instrument, and yes, perhaps the most elegiac music for cello ever written. But here I found one of Lenfer's latest posts in 'The most romantic instrument' thread, showing her love for French Horn as well:

http://www.talkclassical.com/22163-most-romantic-instrument-4.html

Franz Strauss: Nocturne for Horn and Piano (here Organ) Op.7


----------



## Sonata

Brahms violin sonatas.


----------



## Blue Hour




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Blue Hour




----------



## Sonata

Awesome selection surreal, I had watched the first half of this myself previously. This performance makes this set really come alive for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:
View attachment 13586


----------



## Blue Hour




----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:
View attachment 14003


----------



## Sid James

*Arvo Part's* _Berlin Mass _and other choral works sung by Elora Festival Singers under Noel Edison with Jurgen Petrenko on organ.


----------



## Sid James

J.S. Bach Cello Suites 1 & 3 played by Michael Goldschlager (ABC Classics)


----------



## Sid James

*J.S. Bach* _Cello Suites 4 & 6_ played by Michael Goldschlager (ABC Classics)


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:
View attachment 14788


----------



## cwarchc

Our dearly departed friend introduced me to this wonderful American cellist
I always think of her when I hear her play


----------



## Sonata

*Chopin*: Piano concerto #2, fantasie in F minor, and raindrop prelude


----------



## Sonata

Bach WTC, Glen Gould. 

Bach music on the piano was, I think, was the last conversation we would ever have.


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel::angel:

View attachment 14921
View attachment 14922


----------



## jani

Did she ever say anything about liking/disliking Sibelius?


----------



## Sid James

*J.S. Bach *Cello Suites 2 & 5 played by Michael Goldschlager (ABC Classics)


----------



## Sonata

Annie Lennox: Into the West.






For Lenfer, but also for many others on my mind today who are gone or who have lost someone.


----------



## Blue Hour

I wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and support regarding L'enfer. It meant more than you could possibly imagine.

I apologize for the delay in my reply I didn't feel able to do not knowing people here as she did. I hope at least someone sees this message and lets others know.


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:
View attachment 16007


----------



## CypressWillow

I'm brand new to this forum and never knew L'enfer. From this thread, and the one where her untimely passing was announced, I get a sense of a wonderful human being. 
How can it be, that my world is diminished by the passing of someone I never even knew? 
The tributes everyone here has offered to her memory tell me who she was. And had I been privileged to know her as you did.... 
My condolences to all who knew and loved her. May her soul be at peace.


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:
View attachment 16536


----------



## Vaneyes

*JS Bach*: Partita 2, English Suite 2, accompanied by an *Audrey Hepburn* article.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...ter-style-icon-or-role-model/article11282333/

:angel:
View attachment 16816


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> *JS Bach*: Partita 2, English Suite 2, *accompanied by an Audrey Hepburn article. *
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...ter-style-icon-or-role-model/article11282333/
> 
> :angel:
> View attachment 16816


Nicely done. :tiphat:


----------



## julianoq

That's so strange. I joined this forum after Lenfer passed and intrigued by Sonata's signature I researched about her. Even if I never talked to her by reading some of her posts (and other people's condolences) I felt terribly sad. She seems to be a wonderful person with a great taste.


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:
View attachment 17041


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Well Tempered Clavier by JS Bach played by GG, 2x24 preludes and fugues for 24 years.


----------



## Yoshi

What? 

She was one of my friends in this forum. I can't believe it, I only left for a few months and I was just going to contact her again and now I find out that she has passed.

My condolences to all her family and friends, she was one of the nicest people here and she will be missed.

Rest in peace L'enfer


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel::angel:
View attachment 17924


----------



## Vaneyes

*Chopin*: Preludes
:angel:
View attachment 18707


----------



## Sid James

Listening to some *Henry Mancini*. L'enfer's fav actor on the cover (and I love Audrey too!)...


----------



## PetrB




----------



## Vaneyes

:angel::angel:
View attachment 20283


----------



## Sonata

The adagio of Mahler 5. 
Don't know if she ever listened to Mahler, I don't recall her mentioning him, but I think she would like this particular movement very much.


----------



## Sonata

Brahms: double concerto and violin sonatas

The cellist in the concerto recording is Rostropovich, one of her favorites. And although the cello was her chief instrument, she is never closer to my mind than when I am playing Brahms violin sonatas.


----------



## Bix

Sonata said:


> Brahms: double concerto and violin sonatas
> 
> The cellist in the concerto recording is Rostropovich, one of her favorites. And although the cello was her chief instrument, she is never closer to my mind than when I am playing Brahms violin sonatas.


Rostropovich is my favourite also. I am sad to find out about L'Enfer, we used to PM often, she had a beautiful spirit and I will miss her.

Knowing L'Enfer was a fan of Chopin I am currently listening to this.


----------



## Sonata

Brahms String quintets. 

We shared a love of Brahms, and since I've been in the mood for a lot of Brahms chamber music lately, I suspect I will be frequenting this thread as much as "current listening". Thinking of you Lenfer!


----------



## Blue Hour

:angel:​


----------



## Vesteralen

Please excuse me. I just saw this thread today after being absent since last fall. I'm devastated. The "Alto Rhapsody" takes a long time to reach the point of solace, but around 9:39 on the above video the sun (or at least the sunset) begins to break through. I don't know if the words are appropriate or not, but the music kind of speaks for itself.


----------



## Bix

Vesteralen said:


> I'm devastated.


I came back around May this year to find this sad news, I share your feelings. What a beautiful piece you have posted - Thank You.


----------



## Blue Hour




----------



## Vaneyes

*Chopin*: The Four Scherzi, w. Demidenko.

:angel:
View attachment 23205


----------



## Itullian

I didn't have the pleasure of knowing her and I don't know how to post pics and things, but I'd like to offer my thoughts and prayers to L'enfer and her family and friends.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Chopin*: Piano Concerti 1 & 2, with Argerich, Pogorelich.

:angel::angel:
View attachment 24969
View attachment 24970


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I listened to Górecki's Symphony no. 3 yesterday. I believe she owned every single recording made of it!


----------



## BurningDesire

dear L'enfer <3


----------



## Sonata

Lots of Brahms lately, which definitely puts her in mind!

Piano Quartets 2 & 3
String sextets


----------



## Vaneyes

*Dvorak*: Piano Quintet, w. Nash Ensemble.

:angel:
View attachment 28259


----------



## Sid James

Another listen to this Henry Mancini album recently. Mancini scored two of Audrey Hepburn's big films, _Breakfast at Tiffany's _and _Charade_. I shared with L'enfer an appreciation of Audrey. It's been about a year L'enfer is gone now. I think she's the one who made TC a better place. May her memory and good example continue to be honoured here!


----------



## samurai

Sid James said:


> Another listen to this Henry Mancini album recently. Mancini scored two of Audrey Hepburn's big films, _Breakfast at Tiffany's _and _Charade_. I shared with L'enfer an appreciation of Audrey. It's been about a year L'enfer is gone now. I think she's the one who made TC a better place. May her memory and good example continue to be honoured here!


Absolutely, Sid. Quite well put. Thank You!


----------



## Vaneyes

Brahms: Piano Pieces, Opp. 116 - 119, w. Grimaud.

:angel:
View attachment 30219


----------



## Vesteralen

for today.........................


----------



## Blue Hour

:angel:

Thank you all so much for not forgetting...​


----------



## Itullian

:angel:................................


----------



## Sonata

Brahms violin sonata #3. In my mind the adagio is forever a tribute to her.....


----------



## Itullian

Brahms symphony number 2. Haitink
:angel:


----------



## Sonata

Chopin sonata 3


----------



## Sonata

Almost to 10 pages! That makes me happy.

Brahms: Piano trio #1 and Clarinet trio. Superb


----------



## Sid James

Over the past week I listened to this set bit by bit. A young Jacqueline du Pre with various accompanists, her early BBC recordings from the 1960's (on EMI). I can't remember L'enfer's exact opinion on this cellist, in any case I know she loved these works (me too).

Some of L'enfer's favourites here, including *Brahms'* _Cello Sonata #2_ (a symphony for cello and piano in all but name, amazing piece), *Bach's* 1st and 2nd solo cello suites, *de Falla's *ever fresh _Suite populaire espagnole _(a transcription of his _7 popular Spanish songs_, leaving one out for some reason) and pieces by *Handel, Britten and Couperin. *


----------



## Vaneyes

Brahms: Cello Sonatas, w. Mork & Lagerspetz.

:angel:
View attachment 34350


----------



## cwarchc

A beautiful person, sadly missed:angel:
She guided me in my appreciation of the cello, and introduced me to this great player


----------



## Sonata

Brahms Clarinet trio again


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lenfer, we all still miss you on TalkClassical.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

My favorite Schumann's chamber work, Fantasiestücke Op.73, originally written for Clarinet and Piano but often performed by Cello as well.


----------



## PetrB

Prokofiev, Lieutenant Kije; V -- Kije's Burial


----------



## Blue Hour

​


----------



## Vaneyes

Dvorak: "Dumky" Piano Trio, w. Nash Ensemble.

:angel:


----------



## Sonata

Brahms clarinet sonatas, transcribed for viola.


----------



## cwarchc

She introduced me to so much, 
We miss you :angel:


----------



## Sonata

Richard Strauss: Music for piano quartet.

I don't know if she listened to much Strauss; I don't believe we'd ever discussed him. However I'd read that Strauss' chamber music had some strong Brahms influence and listening to this I very much agree. And since Brahms was our mutual favorite composer, there ya go.


----------



## Blue Hour

:kiss:​


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:


----------



## Blue Hour




----------



## Vaneyes

:angel::angel:
View attachment 40802


----------



## Blue Hour

Vaneyes said:


> :angel::angel:
> View attachment 40802


She loved that recording.  Thanks to you and Sonata for keeping this thread active.


----------



## Blue Hour

L'enfer's birthday today  also Audrey Hepburn's birthday L'enfer always thought that was kismet. She never tired of telling people that little fact. :cheers:


----------



## Sonata

Blue Hour said:


> L'enfer's birthday today  also Audrey Hepburn's birthday L'enfer always thought that was kismet. She never tired of telling people that little fact. :cheers:


I never knew that they shared a birthday! How neat. Your presence is still not forgotten here L'enfer. Never will it be forgotten.


----------



## Sonata

Chopin piano concerto 1


----------



## Vaneyes

*JS Bach*: Gouldberg Variations, w. GG (rec.1981).

:angel:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Sonata said:


> As I mentioned in the previous post, I thought it would be neat to have a special tribute in L'enfer's memory. As we listen to specific composers on their birthday, I thought we could listen to some of her favorites in honor of her. Feel free to include discussion on the pieces, or not. Include youtube videos or album art if you feel like it. Let's try to keep this running a couple of weeks for her  It might be nice to post a message on her wall if you are inclined to as well, it might be nice for her husband to see if he comes on to her account (I don't know if he will or not, just a thought).
> 
> L'enfer loved Brahms, Bach, and Chopin. She played the cello and the piano, the cello being her favorite instrument of all. Brahms German Requiem was her favorite of the Requiems. I believe she was a fan of Glenn Gould as well.
> 
> Easy for me, I love Brahms and Chopin as well. But I'll be delving into some more Bach as well. Just thought it might be a neat way to remember such a great person.


Sorry, but who is L'enfer? Was she a member here?


----------



## Sonata

Yes, she was. She was a lovely young lady with a passion for Audrey Hepburn. And Brahms . I don't know if you know our forum member Blue Hour, they were married. She had a long-term illness and passed away in December 2012. She had a wonderful, vivacious personality 

And I listened to Saint-Saens piano concertos this week for the first time. I don't know if she listened to his music, but I can't help but think she would have really enjoyed these.


----------



## Sonata

Gabriel Faure: Nocturnes.

Gustav Mahler: Kindertotenlieder. I don't know if she listened to Mahler, but these strike me as very similar in melody and emotion to Gorecki's third symphony, which was her favorite.


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:
View attachment 49239


Required reading...

http://www.glam.com/audrey-hepburns...modcloth-takes-a-photoshop-pledge?hpt=hp_bn16


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Sonata said:


> Yes, she was. She was a lovely young lady with a passion for Audrey Hepburn. And Brahms . I don't know if you know our forum member Blue Hour, they were married. She had a long-term illness and passed away in December 2012. She had a wonderful, vivacious personality
> 
> And I listened to Saint-Saens piano concertos this week for the first time. I don't know if she listened to his music, but I can't help but think she would have really enjoyed these.


Oh man, sorry to hear that. I wasn't on TC yet at the time but I trust that this was a very nice person. It's good that you dedicated a thread to her.


----------



## Blue Hour

:kiss:​


----------



## Itullian

:angel:.......................


----------



## Vaneyes

Scriabin: Etude Op. 8, No. 11, w. Horowitz (rec.1972).

:angel:


----------



## Sid James

Some *Bach*.

:angel:










_Brandenburg Concertos 4, 5, 6_

- Orchestra of the Antipodes directed by Erin Helyard and Anna McDonald (ABC Classics)










_Brandenburg Concertos 1, 2, 3, 6_

- Cologne Chamber Orchestra conducted by Helmut Müller-Brühl (Naxos)


----------



## Sid James

Some *Brahms. *

:angel:

_Double Concerto_
- Henryk Szerying, violin & Janos Starker, cello / Concertgebouw Orch. / Bernard Haitink (Eloquence)

_Cello Sonata #2_
- Pablo Casals, cello & Mieczysilaw Horszowski, piano (1936 recording, EMI)

_Piano Trio #3_
- Vienna Piano Trio (Naxos)


----------



## Vaneyes

Some guess shopping for L'enfer.

:angel::angel:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

We still miss L'enfer on TC.

She played cello as far as I know.

Here's a beautiful rendition of Ave Maria (attributed to Giulio Caccini but originally composed by Vladimir Vavilov) for Cello and String Orchestra.

Julian Lloyd Webber with The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by James Judd.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chopin: Etudes, Opp. 10, 25, w. Gavrilov.

:angel:
View attachment 63559


----------



## Vaneyes

Chopin - Martha Argerich - The Legendary 1965 Recording.

:angel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1a80Pw3Md3I#t=35


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:









AH, Warner Bros., 1953.


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes thanks for keeping this going


----------



## Vaneyes

My pleasure, S.

:angel:


----------



## Sonata

Rachmaninoff symphony 2


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:









Beverly Hills market 1958, Audrey Hepburn with her pet deer Pippin.


----------



## Pugg

​No mention of this recording?????


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:


----------



## cwarchc

She introduced me to this cellist
RIP L'enfer, we still miss you:angel:


----------



## Sonata

I love that this is still going. :angel:

SO much.


----------



## Sonata

I remember taking the plunge on a download version of this set that L'enfer had. Listening to some Liszt lieder now, with Brigitte Fassabaender.


----------



## Sonata

This was the last musical work she and I discussed 
The Richter version I have and am familiar with. But this was my first listen to the Gould version, which I think I prefer slightly more. Or it may be the familiarity of it by now made it more enjoyable. I'm not sure.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Debussy*: En blanc et noir

:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
Debussy & Poulenc - Cello Sonatas
Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Sonata

I felt we were overdue for an entry here :angel:










Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody 14
Roberto Szidon


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:


----------



## Sonata

-Via Crucis


----------



## Sonata

L'enfer and I shared a love of Brahms


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel::angel:


----------

